# Who is using an M1 MacBook with Reaper?



## thevisi0nary (Mar 20, 2021)

I know there are posts here but most of these are regarding using Logic with M1. The Reaper OSX forum section is a little sparse.

Is anyone here using Reaper / Kontakt / Synths for light orchestral work? Has your experience been good?


----------



## robgb (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## thevisi0nary (Mar 24, 2021)

robgb said:


>




Thank you. I did watch this and it is reassuring, though it’s a little slim on the showcase and it’s from 4 months ago. Just wanted to see if there were any quirks people came across in that time. I heard jsfx / sws can be problematic but I don’t know how true that is.


----------

